# worming and acv for indoor pigeons?



## Sarahanne1984 (Aug 15, 2013)

Do all pigeons need to be de-wormed? or just ones that go outside? how would you know if they had worms? or do people routinely de worm as maintenance as with some other animals? or just if they are sure they need to? 
also what about using the apple cider vinegar to prevent things (canker? or what else)- 
Is that mainly for outdoor birds who are exposed to the elements and other birds? or should i also do it for my single indoor bird? 

i hadnt thought about possible things he could be bring home (like worms) ive had him since he was 2 weeks, he is now 3 weeks. i got him from a very nice breeder and all his birds looked healthy, so id like to think he wouldnt have anything to worry about and he checked him over for me before he sent him home with me. i'm always bothering him with questions so i thought id give him a break and try here. thanks


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

unless your bird goes out side you should not have to worm him more than once . the only reason i say once is the parents might have given him/her worms while feeding . 
I would use acv to help prevent canker and other things at bay


----------



## Sarahanne1984 (Aug 15, 2013)

great thanks for your response! what should i use and should i wait til hes an adult to?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I use Ivermectin .I put a few drops down there throats and 2 drops on the back of there necks .that way i'm worming and getting rid of mites and lice ... just don't over do it you don't want to overdose them


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey Sarah...
Ivermectin is safe and good for deworming. Jason H is right on how it is to be used. I just want to add that usually for worms Ivermectin is used after 21 days gap to target the newly hatched worms inside pigeon's body. So use it twice(with 21 days gap) to kill newly hatched worms. If ur squeaker don't need it immediately, I would say wait a little.
Correct ACV dosage is 1 tablespoon per gallon of water(biased). ACV can be added once or twice a week and it really help to keep problems away.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Sarahanne1984 said:


> Do all pigeons need to be de-wormed? or just ones that go outside? how would you know if they had worms? or do people routinely de worm as maintenance as with some other animals? or just if they are sure they need to?
> also what about using the apple cider vinegar to prevent things (canker? or what else)-
> Is that mainly for outdoor birds who are exposed to the elements and other birds? or should i also do it for my single indoor bird?
> 
> i hadnt thought about possible things he could be bring home (like worms) ive had him since he was 2 weeks, he is now 3 weeks. i got him from a very nice breeder and all his birds looked healthy, so id like to think he wouldnt have anything to worry about and he checked him over for me before he sent him home with me. i'm always bothering him with questions so i thought id give him a break and try here. thanks


for an indoor pet pigeon, I would pick a vet you want to use and then you can do a fecal test, if no worms then great, you won't be medicating your bird when you do not need to. Or if it shows a specific worm then the Dr would suggest which medication would work on that parasite.you do have to be careful with dosages as dewormers are poisens at low doses. Ivermectin is one dewormer and it is safe only if used correctly like any of them. the ACV, I have heard that it is good as a prebiotic meaning before probitotics to make it a hospitable environ for good gut bacteria, I have given my birds ACV in the past and now Iam not, I don't see any difference from giving or not giving it. so perhaps it is good for certain things that are not noticable or is for some. so the choice is yours.


----------



## Sarahanne1984 (Aug 15, 2013)

thanks again! before i order, is it the Ivermectin horse dewormer? 1.87% thats all ive found so far, or should it say another animal or pigeons on it?


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Sarah,
If you're going to get a dewormer, I would suggest to buy Moxidectin Plus, that is the best pigeon wormer in my opinion. It gets rid of all worms and flies/mites at the same time, and is made specially for pigeons. Definitely safe. Just follow the instructions on the bottle.

It's better to get ONE wormer that works for all than to to give the poor bird many different types of meds to cover all angles.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Best way to determine what kinda worms ur pigeons have is definitely a fecal test. But If u don't know what type of worms U're dealing with then why not go for the dewormer that takes care of all the worms. Miss Sassypants is actually right. Moxidectin Plus is the best and safe dewormer for pigeons annnd u really don't have to hold the feeding...

If u have cat or dog then they can give tapeworms to ur pigeons via fleas and ticks. So also keep them parasite free... 

Ivermectin does not kill tapeworms successfully. It also comes for humans. I used that one and it never showed any harm. Ivermectin coome for cows,sheep etc. I have used that with no ill effects. Just be careful with the dosages.


----------



## Sarahanne1984 (Aug 15, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Best way to determine what kinda worms ur pigeons have is definitely a fecal test. But If u don't know what type of worms U're dealing with then why not go for the dewormer that takes care of all the worms. Miss Sassypants is actually right. Moxidectin Plus is the best and safe dewormer for pigeons annnd u really don't have to hold the feeding...
> 
> If u have cat or dog then they can give tapeworms to ur pigeons via fleas and ticks. So also keep them parasite free...
> 
> Ivermectin does not kill tapeworms successfully. It also comes for humans. I used that one and it never showed any harm. Ivermectin coome for cows,sheep etc. I have used that with no ill effects. Just be careful with the dosages.


i dont KNOW that he has any worms at all, i was asking about worming if people do it just as a precaution? i do have an avian vet that i had look him over after i brought him home but she mainly just did what the breeder did and i didnt think to ask about a fecal, so maybe ill take him back and have her do it, then ill know weather i need to risk poisoning him i guess. i do have dogs, but i take all my animals to the vet on a regular basis and they are on prescriptions against parasites, and my bird also does not have contact with the dogs or their poop beyond the occasional sniff because they would eat him lol, theyre very jealous of the "new baby" one of my 45lb bull mixes tried to sit on my shoulder the other day lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Normally it is a good idea to do the worming, then 12 days later. If you have the droppings checked for worms, they are often missed, as the droppings will not always show it. Better to collect several droppings.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pigeons don't actually have to get into physical contact with mammals to get worms. Fleas and ticks can hide in the cloths,carpets,indoor plants etc and they trace other hosts by following the CO2 breathed out by them or body ordour. Nice that u take ur pets to vet regularly.
When I see worms in my pigeon's poop or bad droppings I deworm them. Also ferals come near the loft and give them flies and worms. During competitions also pigeons get flies etc from others.
But Your birds are indoors,they might or mightn't have worms. U never know unless u have fecals examined. Moxidectin Plus is new age,safe and effective dewormer


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You wouldn't worm him until he was about 4 months old anyways. I would think maybe one time, just to be sure, then 12 days later. Then you probably don't have to worry much about worms. Where did you get him?


----------



## Sarahanne1984 (Aug 15, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> You wouldn't worm him until he was about 4 months old anyways. I would think maybe one time, just to be sure, then 12 days later. Then you probably don't have to worry much about worms. Where did you get him?


he came from a breeder, who ive gotten healthy birds from in the past and those i never did worm or think to. he doesnt have any symptoms of anything that i know of, i had just never thought of worming pigeons until i read something about it the other day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it now. He is probably fine, but could be wormed later. Do you have pics of him? What are you feeding him?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

hello. I worm all my new found birds with worm out gel. I do not think it is necessary if one is not going to fly, rehab, or breed pigeons. Unless the bird is super skinny, then why bother it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why bother with it? Because worms are very bad for a pigeon, and can wreak havoc with his health, that's why.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If the bird is from a loft environment, I would have a fecal test done. It can also help detect Protozoa, like coccidia., and most worm eggs. The tapeworm is the one that is shed intermittently, so may get missed , so if you do a deworming use a dewormer that covers tapeworm, but tapes are more common with unconfined poultry that forage and have access to the host, which insects are the most common.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pigeons I've raised,caught,bought,swaped,bred; in my experience, I've never come across a pigeon without worms or one who stays without worms. It is always recommended to deworm atleast once half annually. Not one but numerous ways a pigeon can get infested with worms especially when u have more outdoor birds and if u race/compete.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If I lived in a climate that was warm most of the year and wet for some of it, and my birds were loft flown and foraged on the ground, I think twice a year dewormings that cover tapes is a good idea. House birds that live in a dryer , colder climate, I would just have the fecal checked and only medicate if needed. IMO, different locals and situations of where the bird is housed makes for different approaches. I would be more leaning for checking for canker and cocci for an indoor pet, but also worms too.


----------



## Sarahanne1984 (Aug 15, 2013)

as ive already said before, he is (now) 3 wks old. he was parent fed for 1.5 weeks at the breeder then he was pulled and handfed and i picked him up at 2 wks. he does not live in a loft now or outside. he does not forage outside or get on the ground outside, he is not exposed to other outside birds or other birds. he lives inside my house. he is not exposed to other animals or excretions from other animals and i do not have fleas or ticks or bugs in my house. he is hand feeding and he is eating kaytee exact, some small canary seeds and small zupreem dye free pellets. his weight seems good slightly over 14oz he doesnt look skinny or sunken in or bloated and eats and poops fine. i plan to have a fecal test once i can get a day off work, but as everyones said those often can miss worms so i probably will worm when hes old enough to be on the safe side because i suppose its not something i could tell just by looking in his mouth or inspecting droppings myself or something. 

Does everyone think i should do it at 4 months- or older? or what age is it safest? also where do you buy the worming products for pigeons? are they prescription? because every time i look up the names of the products im told, they say things like bovine or equine on them, thats not the right thing is it? wouldnt "horse wormer" be too strong for a bird? or is it fine if you only use a drop or two?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you plan to have a fecal test, why not see what the results are first. As I've already said, only tapeworm sheds intermittently so those can get missed, if you are worried about tapes then use a dewormer that covers them. What you use will determine what the fecal flotation tells you. You can google pigeon supply, or try All Bird Products, online as well to find medications.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would wait to worm him, as it isn't like he is showing signs of being sick with worms or anything. There are lots of wormers on pigeon supply sites. And other bird supply sites. Here are a few to check out if you like. I would worm him once a year just to make sure.
Worms do not always show up in a dropping sample. May times they are missed. So if you have droppings checked, and it comes back negative, so you don't worm the birds, You are probably letting them multiply, and eventually they will show up.
It isn't the tapeworm eggs that shed intermittently, it's the pieces of the tapeworm coming off and being passed in the droppings. Don't buy anything with fenbendazole, or any 3 day treatment. Something ivermectin based usually works well.

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html

http://www.birdsupplynh.com/

http://www.jedds.com/StoreFront.bok
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-paratyphoid.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I always wonder why "worm your bird" is used sometimes instead or "Deworm"... but I guess one knows what "to worm" means... it sounds like your giving it worms..lol.. just thought I'd share.


----------



## Sarahanne1984 (Aug 15, 2013)

i figured out how to post photos. i thought had someone asked for a photo but i couldn't figure it out at the time, so here he is. it the one photo his butt isn't messy, its the yellow baby fuzz. these were about a 5 days ago, hes bigger now and has less fuzz and smoother feathers and just flew a little today, so he is developing. he's a hair over 14oz is that a good weight for 3 weeks?

https://sphotos-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1148758_10153091679385487_135253882_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1157419_10153091679390487_1735542694_n.jpg


----------

